# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Una de buitres

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os voy a dejar unas cuantas fotografías de buitres, he de decir que no son mías, sino de mi padre, Juan José Ruiz Abellán, el y yo esperamos que os gusten. La fotos han sido tomadas con el mismo equipo que uso yo ahora, excepto algunas, en las que la cámara no es la Canon EOS 500D, es la EOS 350D, mas vieja.



















Todas las fotografías tomadas en la sierra de Mojantes (Caravaca de la Cruz). Algunas a grados bajo cero.

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Que fotazas!!! :EEK!: 


Dale gracias a tu padre, Ceheginero. Son buenísimas :Embarrassment: 



Saludos :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Son preciosas, ceheginero joven, muchas gracias a los dos; por lo que veo en la quinta imagen, ya habían dado cuenta de la reción  del día.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a los dos, como estas todas las que queráis.
Un cordial saludos.

----------


## REEGE

La tercera me encanta!!!!Sin duda, creo que tu padre por aquí le echaría un buen pulso a Los Terrines... y seguro que tiene guardadas más postales de éstas, no??jejeje

----------

